# This just is not right



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

As most of you know (those that dont bitch and complain about political threads), Indian Casinos are very popular in California, so popular that in this years election, were voting to get a 25% tax on their income because their revenues are out of the door extreme. Im glad to see our government taking advantage of the indian monopoly on casinos in california... but im 25% native american, my mother is 1/2 french, 1/2 Native american... we didnt decide to limit our family to living in designated lands and took benefits from the corporate white man... Where is my benefit for the heritage of my people? i dont need the money, but if the government is going to take what should rightfully be mine before theirs, what compensation do i have?

Its not really a serious issue, but more along the lines of: I work hard, study hard, and pay taxes... Hard. So wtf?

anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im 1/64th Cherokee. By law this means I can put American Indian on my applications.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I am not sure what you mean in this post. There are things I am entitled to as a North American Indian, I don't pay the 8% Provincial Sales Tax on anything from cars to coffee. I am not entitled to much else other than easy border crossing .
If I lived on the reserve I'd be exempt from GST 7% and Income tax if I worked on the reserve, as well being a band member entitles you to certain government monies..
I'm entitled to pretty comprehensive health care (in Canada) too as a North American Indian.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like you are contradicting yourself, but I'm not sure....


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> ... we didnt decide to limit our family to living in designated lands and took benefits from the corporate white man...


 If you were not born on a reservation or do not live there now, why should the government give you money for something you never experienced?

By your logic, every African American should get compensation for their ancestor's slavery. Every Japanese American should as well as they were held in internment camps in the US and Canada in WW2.

With the same logic, should we put you in jail if it can be proven that one of your ancestors murdered someone?

I am not agreeing with what was done to minorities as we all know it was dead wrong but I do not feel you should gain from something that never happened to you.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

25% is a little extreme, but I do think they should tax the casinos. Why should they be exempt?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 25% is a little extreme, but I do think they should tax the casinos. Why should they be exempt?


 Because the native americans were here first and raped of their land.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

kreth, why is the money more rightfully yours than the governement's? Part of being a business is paying tax to the government.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am part indian also.

But you seem to have forgoten half of the crap taped to that 25%. A tipical indian. Wants some thing for nothing.

Seince you acctacked me first, here i shall attack you now.

You f*ck head!

here you are, sitting on your red carpet, enjoying high times.
You run a business, basied on the fact of pure american money.
You bitch about having to pay 25% tax, and ask why. When all white man who makes over 60k pays 50% tax.

You should be happy! you dont pay income tax! or sales tax.
But never the less you bitch.
You are mad
You hate white man for killing for great gandpa or mother.
For raping them! who the hell cares man, it was WAR!

now here we are.

I belive that if you dont want to pay the 25% tax, then fine.
You also,
Cant use american roads
Cant use public utilities
Cant use public works
Cant use emergince services
Cant use public health care
Cant call the police incase of a murder
Cant call the fire deparment for a fire
Cant use the public wealfare system
Cant use public schools or buses

But you see, you use all most all of those systems for free.
Why? Because you are a public leach

From this day forward, I say Its open range on indians again!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> I am part indian also.
> 
> But you seem to have forgoten half of the crap taped to that 25%. A tipical indian. Wants some thing for nothing.
> 
> ...


 Bobme , man you need help ...
I think you have banana poisoning or something.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> As most of you know (those that dont bitch and complain about political threads), Indian Casinos are very popular in California, so popular that in this years election, were voting to get a 25% tax on their income because their revenues are out of the door extreme. Im glad to see our government taking advantage of the indian monopoly on casinos in california... but im 25% native american, my mother is 1/2 french, 1/2 Native american... we didnt decide to limit our family to living in designated lands and took benefits from the corporate white man... Where is my benefit for the heritage of my people? i dont need the money, but if the government is going to take what should rightfully be mine before theirs, what compensation do i have?


I'm really hung over and having trouble understanding this post. I think you're saying that you're glad the casinos are being taxed, but you feel entitled to some of the money collected.

I don't think it's fair that Native Americans receive benefits from the goverment that other groups do not, based solely on their (mixed) ancestry.

All of my ancestors came to America from Italy and Irelad with absolutely NOTHING. And the goverment provided them with absolutely NOTHING to help them get started. They worked hard, back-breaking jobs just to eat and pay rent in their slummy apartments. Although my current standard of living is relatively good, I think *I *should receive reparations for their suffering.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 25% is a little extreme, but I do think they should tax the casinos. Why should they be exempt?
> ...


 And now people seem to think that doesn't matter that entire tribes where wiped out--people think they are the same as us, and should pay the same taxes


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 If they want the same benefits, yes they should pay the same. Life isnt fair, and thats just how it goes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Are we supposed to cry for eternity for what our ancestors did?! Come on! Its not like you can reverse things and go back in time to fix it. They reep in this country's benefits by using our currency as well as many other things. They should have to pay some sort of taxes.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> I am part indian also.
> 
> But you seem to have forgoten half of the crap taped to that 25%. A tipical indian. Wants some thing for nothing.
> 
> ...


It's funny that Bobme gets to write this sh*t and nothing comes of it...
If this post had been directed towards blacks it would have been very different.
I take offence to this as a true Native Person...
Bobme, Go f*ck Your Self


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Whatever indians are lucky dude most conquered nations dont get sh*t... they are lucky that the white man let them have lil pieces called reservations... we came we saw we conquered now we are being kind enough to give them all this stuff.

EARN YOUR OWN DAMN MONEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm part Irish and when the irish came here we were treated like dirt wheres my money ...







cry me a river im sick of all this compensation bullshit


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> Whatever indians are lucky dude most conquered nations dont get sh*t... they are lucky that the white man let them have lil pieces called reservations... we came we saw we conquered now we are being kind enough to give them all this stuff.
> 
> EARN YOUR OWN DAMN MONEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 but....but....the Irish weren't killed in great numbers. I do however beleive everyone should be treated equally and quit taking advantage of the US government. Maybe I would think differently if I were a minorety, but then again, opression is almost non existant nowadays. Why wouldn't I want special treatment for no reason at all?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> [but....but....the Irish weren't killed in great numbers.


Not by the American military, but during the potatoe famine, millions of Irish people died from starvation or disease or were forcibly emigrated to other countires because the English and Protestant landlords didn't want to pay for famine releif.

When the Irish arrived in America, they were given very hard labor jobs for poverty wages. Many Irish died working dangerous jobs.

I don't really belive reparations are owed. My point is just that EVERYONE has had it hard at one time or another in America. People 10 generations removed from these hardships should be able to absolve the U.S. of some responsibility.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > [but....but....the Irish weren't killed in great numbers.
> ...


 I know all about the hardships of the Irish, but they still weren't treated as bad as Native Americans at least in America.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Take it easy Guys







Flame me if you want









Bobme , Chill out Doode


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Take it easy Guys :rasp: Flame me if you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES SIR!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate these kind of posts. I dont understand why some think they should be entitled to $ for something they never whitnessed or went though. And why should I pay for it when I never took part and am simply trying to make a living? I just dont get it. 
Sure, I would love for the taxpayers of this country to decide that it is time to pay GG for all the suffering he has endured....public schools, sunday hangovers, paying his own way though college, saturday hangovers...but for some reason I dont think that day will ever come so I might as well get off my ass and work for a living....damn.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

every one who isnt white and or male can eat a dick.

I'm sitting here working 40 hours a week to put myself through school. Work full time, school full time. the time i have left to read or do thing i like to do is limited.
how do you think i feel when i come here and read about people bitching how there not treated fairly. sure, some sh*t happend... long before you were born.
get over it. grow up. and maybe you'd notice, that you'd have it even easier than i do. getting into school is easier, getting grants, and free money for school is easier. Why? becuase your a bleeping indian *sorry, native american*!!!!! but no. you cant seem to get past something that didnt even happend to you, your father.. and chances are didnt even happend to your grand father. wowzers.. boy do i feel bad for you, you were related to someone who was treated horribly. ouch.

i work to put myself through school, i get taxed, you have a better chance of getting that money for school than I do. yeah.. go stick a feather up your butt and cry else where.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

winkyee said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > I am part indian also.
> ...


 Yeah I just noticed that its ok for certain members to say certain things...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Filo said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 So everytime the staff pm's a member about the nature of their posts we should let the entire membership know?

I will have to remember that in the future......Note to self....."next time I pm someone and ask them to tone down the nature of their posts I need to write a thread about it so the other members know their is no this was done"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I take ofence to this tread.

Basterds.

I didnt say any thing racist. I didnt call a race a name. I didnt use a slurs.
Im am sorry you guys lack skills. And i am sorry that when i point out all the things worng with what you people are doing, the ONLY thing you can say is " RACISIT" 
wow what dick.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> every one who isnt white and or male can eat a dick.


 WTF is your deal man?!









_*1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect.* I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it... _

Warn +1


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> I take ofence to this tread.
> 
> Basterds.
> 
> ...


You people? Who are you calling "You people"?and we lack skills? as in we're stupid? Lazy?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

we conquered em fair and square, if they want benefits, then they shoulda fought harder,

lol j/k, take it easy,


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

winkyee said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > I take ofence to this tread.
> ...


 you people, seince you declared your self a indian.
lack skills? lazy and dumb?

No, but I dont call crying to the goverment and asking for money a skill.
I also dont call crying to Vegas to build a Casino in Cali, a skill either.

Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, they have skills.
the Indians who build casinos are what we people "Americans" call an Opertunist.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

People ask, why i am so mad?
Here is why.

Our local indian lame ass people did to us.

They cryed to our goverment, demainding money for a play ground for their kids to play in and around. 
Because they had no money.

We built them a 700k play ground, ,and gave them more land for their kids and such.

Next year, a reporter goes on their land and takes photo of the play grounnd.
They indians where using it for their 200 goats!

the kids were still playing in the mud and or nothing at all.

we sued them, they came back "Its our LAND leave us alone" and we said its our money.

Its now not used for goats, and not used for kids.
Its a 700k sh*t hole.

Yiipe! another fine waste of money!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i love how people call themselves american "indian." you're not indian, you're native. repeat after me, native-american. i'm sure everyone knows that they're called, or were called "indians" because of the mixup between north america and the original destination: india.

anyway, on the topic...i'm against the tax on native casinos. this wasn't our soil to begin with, then the invaders kill off about 3/4 of the native population, and then try to impose taxes on what little the natives now possess. not right.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

More that just Indians use the casinos so they should definitely have to pay taxes, the church too!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

WTF this thread has gone to ratshit


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

The Church.. wtf thats totally different dont just pull things outta ur ass


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i love how people call themselves american "indian." you're not indian, you're native. repeat after me, native-american. i'm sure everyone knows that they're called, or were called "indians" because of the mixup between north america and the original destination: india.
> 
> anyway, on the topic...i'm against the tax on native casinos. this wasn't our soil to begin with, then the invaders kill off about 3/4 of the native population, and then try to impose taxes on what little the natives now possess. not right.


 I would agree with you, if they didnt use our public services.
If they build it all them selfs, like the casino in San Deigo did, then hey more power to them.

The casino in san deigo, was the frist built in Cali. they did it all with out all the bull sh*t, they give the money to the state.

All the other casinos are opertunist.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...


 I've seen members banned for less than the sh*t he just wrote on this thread. I guess that doesn't matter tho, its just Bobme. And isn't the "Warning system" gone?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Then ban me.
and yes it is gone.
Stop pushing my banana split botton and ill stop being a jerk.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 Unless your talking about the 4 people recently banned and added to the banned member forum, how would you know if anyone was banned. We dont make public announcements.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Filo said:


> I've seen members banned for less than the sh*t he just wrote on this thread. I guess that doesn't matter tho, its just Bobme. And isn't the "Warning system" gone?


 No, actually you havent. People have been banned for an accumulation of poor behavior....not because they have opionions that do not conform to the majority. I pm'ed bobme about what he posted so it is done.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay. As far as the members being able to say anything, I think the whole thing is more that the rest of the members read what they say, get pissed off about it, and dont "see" anything being done about it. I remember in the past that Karen, or someone else would edit the post, and add their own note on the bottom about how they should knock it off. Or maybe when someone reports a post, at least send a PM back to that person letting them know that you're working on solving the problem. The whole membership doesn't need to know, but at least the member who had the initial problem.

Warning System - I think it should come back. Higher the warning, the less they can do, and post. Or maybe if they get a warning, they get a temp. ban for like a day or something. The higher the ban, the longer they can't visit.

Now as far as the 25% tax thing, Prop. 68 was already settled, but it was too late to take it off the ballot. Indians have agreed to pay money, so the initial problem was already solved, but they say that it could still pass, so they're going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Warning System - I think it should come back. Higher the warning, the less they can do, and post. Or maybe if they get a warning, they get a temp. ban for like a day or something. The higher the ban, the longer they can't visit.


 I dont think the board allows for that kind of functionality. Members respond to staff request 98% of the time anyway.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Warning System - I think it should come back. Higher the warning, the less they can do, and post. Or maybe if they get a warning, they get a temp. ban for like a day or something. The higher the ban, the longer they can't visit.
> ...


 Well I was kinda thinking more of the admin and mods can do something like that, right? Or would it cut into more of a convenience issue?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 We have a way of keeping tabs on members that break the rules. Once its accumlated to a certain number/degree, action is taken to take care of the problem via the banned member forum.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

hey bobme, do youhave this one?
see the attached image, i found it on a gf site :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 IMHO those guys from that thread about "why cant i be proud to be white"
were 99% likely to be banned for the racist remarks, and I have yet to see them around here again. So...thats how I determine if they are banned.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont know which guys your talking about. Only one was banned that posted in that thread and it wasnt for that thread. It was for what they posted in another thread. So I dont know who your talking about.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


So you're saying I can't be proud of my heritage?

EDIT: nevermind, I read that wrong.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> A tipical indian. Wants some thing for nothing.


- yup that is true.







typically.

anyways my familly did ok by just coming to this land. and for that i thank them. no one owes me reperations for stuff that happened then, it would be nice but seriously we are all human and we should treat each other with respect.

-4cM


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

oh yeah bobme - umm, indians dont have to use every square foot of land. you dont understand why indians are the way they are. they have the same outlook on life now as they did 300 years ago. if they are alive, belonging to no-one and oweing nothing to anybody then life is good. you forget before people immagrated the americas they were the ultimate free people. they lived the land and the land let them live.

got it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> oh yeah bobme - umm, indians dont have to use every square foot of land. you dont understand why indians are the way they are. they have the same outlook on life now as they did 300 years ago. if they are alive, belonging to no-one and oweing nothing to anybody then life is good. you forget before people immagrated the americas they were the ultimate free people. they lived the land and the land let them live.
> 
> got it.


 In addition to that people seem to have forgotten when an Native American tribe had been driven out of the Black Mountains because some Americans found gold there. Despite a treaty signed before stating the land belonged to the Native American Lakota tribe. In all the Lakota Natives were driven out, and the Americans reaped the benefits. Is it now understandable that the Natives want to have money pouring in and not pay taxes on it?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > ... we didnt decide to limit our family to living in designated lands and took benefits from the corporate white man...
> ...


 Thank you, someone had to say this.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah bobme - umm, indians dont have to use every square foot of land. you dont understand why indians are the way they are. they have the same outlook on life now as they did 300 years ago. if they are alive, belonging to no-one and oweing nothing to anybody then life is good. you forget before people immagrated the americas they were the ultimate free people. they lived the land and the land let them live.
> ...


 So Filo, according to your logic, why dont you move back to where your ancestors originate? I mean after all the land your living on right now used to be native american territory.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


 Thats not at all what im trying to say. Though the United States also took from my native country. SO in fact my ancestors orginate right here


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

What happened with the Indians was a long time ago, and that generation is not around, and part of my generation of people probably were not even here yet.

So why should this generation of Indians get a break, and I should have to take the burden from their break?

But guess what, I too am part Indian, Algonquin to be exact. And I still think it is fucked up for them to mooch. sh*t, I am enough Indian that I could probably try to cash in on sh*t, especially money for college. But do I, no, because I am NOT A f*cking MOOCH, and actually want top earn what I have.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


Uhmm, you dont originate from Mexico unless your saying your over 50% Native American.

*Note* _Think along the lines of Spain..._


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

This thread should be ended before anyone else is banned or warned

so in an attempt to end it.

happy Columbus day every one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

bobme


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, THEY AREN'T INDIAN.

HERE IS AN INDIAN MAN:










AND HERE IS A NATIVE-AMERICAN MAN:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, THEY AREN'T INDIAN.
> 
> HERE IS AN INDIAN MAN:
> 
> ...


 Whats up with all the PC bullshit? For 397 years theyve been known as American Indians. Get over it. We all know why theyre called Indians in the first place. Yes its a misconception, but so what. On every legal document Ive come across that Ive had to check an ethnicity it says Native American Indian...or something along those lines.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

when you see western movies of masked people riding horses shooting pointed sticks at people and shoot white man while a horse back man grunting.
The white people running away screeming and looking for their guns.
What are they yelling? Indians!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, THEY AREN'T INDIAN.
> ...


 you want me to get over ignorance? that's like me saying "oh, since the white man called black people n.iggers for a hundred years, that what i should still call them. it's politically incorrect and every form i get it says "native american".


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I might be wrong and please forgive me if I am.
But, I belive black people sold black people to white man as slaves.
then we got greddy and toke them.

I also belive black men, called them selfs ******* and thats where we got it from.

I would also like to remind you that black people used white slaves before we used black slaves.

So who is right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bobme said:


> I might be wrong and please forgive me if I am.
> But, I belive black people sold black people to white man as slaves.
> then we got greddy and toke them.
> 
> ...


 does it matter where the word was derived from? the fact of the matter is that it's a derogatory term and is unacceptable, even on these boards.

while the term "indian" may not be derogatory, it's not correct and they're not indian. if people know that it's a misconception, then why use it?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Even Native Americans call themselves indians when they call themselves by their tribe name. IE: Cherokee Indian, Najavo Indian...etc. -_-


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dude you guys are rediculous


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

To comment on the original post ...
The INDIANS have developed the Casinos with their own financing , run them with their band members on their Ancestral lands granted to them by Treaty ,then the Government should get f*ck all. Once they start taxing the casino, that just opens the door for further taxation ...
ps
The surrounding communities surely reap many benifits from the Casino too from tourism, pawn shops , prostitution etc.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

bobme said:


> when you see western movies of masked people riding horses shooting pointed sticks at people and shoot white man while a horse back man grunting.
> The white people running away screeming and looking for their guns.
> What are they yelling? Indians!


 nah.. they're yelling ****** in those movies.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I think indian girls are pretty.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like old western movies.. but um i think i should get some money cuz Custer was my ancestor and you bastards ambushed him...

anyway.. i think this post is funny lol i like reading it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i like old western movies.. but um i think i should get some money cuz Custer was my ancestor and you bastards ambushed him...
> 
> anyway.. i think this post is funny lol i like reading it


 [email protected] the custer comment


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah u like that.. thats how ridiculous i think this all is.. i could care less if they tax casinos ... all i know im already giving enough money to SS to all those old people and im not gonna get nothing


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> yeah u like that.. thats how ridiculous i think this all is.. i could care less if they tax casinos ... all i know im already giving enough money to SS to all those old people and im not gonna get nothing


 first of all, it's "i couldn't care less". "i could care less" means that you actually care. secondly, if you're paying taxes and are saying that you won't see any social security money get back to you...you must not know much about it at all.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

first of all i could care less .. cuz maybe i do care a lil bit .. and i do know about social security and how fucked it is.. and i also know that when the baby boomers hit we will lose it all.. and their wont be any left for me ..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> yeah u like that.. thats how ridiculous i think this all is.. i could care less if they tax casinos ... all i know im already giving enough money to SS to all those old people and im not gonna get nothing


 And you will get SS when you are old as well. I laughed at the custer thing because its nothing compared to what the Natives suffered through.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what do u mean nothing like the natives suffered.... he was just doing his job in killing the natives and they have to fight dirty and ambush the poor bastard.. they pry skinned him alive or something... anyway... Custer was a trooper and if we had him in Iraq oh we would so win ...

and i dont plan on getting SS i mean i might but im planning on not cuz then ill be able to get ready if i dont get it...

Really my only point is i dont believe in reperations or affirmitive action. Im sorry if that makes people mad i just think its rediculous and no im not racist. just they want equality yet then they make and exception if its in their favor


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I think indian girls are pretty.


 how many have u seen and from where, guhhhh,

yeessh,


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

micus said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I think indian girls are pretty.
> ...


 My GF is part Souix...and I live in FRIGGEN NORTH DAKOTA!!
There are A LOT of them here, plus alot of the state is reservation.


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

OK... took me a while to respond to this one cause it kinda strikes a nerve.
I am 1/4 Native American as well (happy hyphen?







)

I kind of see what this thread was ORIGINALLY about in my own family...

My dad works hard, got ahead in life, raised 2 kids and helps me out financially when I struggle with tuition and other school costs. He never ever asked for a handout from anybody, and never even applied for his statis as a native american. He looks fullblood, though he is only 1/2 native. I cant imagine what he went through growing up in my ******* hometown. (I take after my mother, cant get anymore pasty white







).

But on the other side, my uncle is in and out of jail, virtually living off the handouts handed down by government. At least one my cousins has FAS (fetal alcohol syndrome) and the others are beginning to follow in the footsteps of thier dad - despite our efforts.

They didn't graduate high school.
They get welfare.
They dont pay tax (for anything).
They are the ones most of you who are complaining see, because they stand out.

It really sucks because my dad is now doing everything he can to get his status, so I can apply for a 'native only' scholarship (yes i can see the hypocracy). 
He is having difficulty getting it for whatever beaurocratic bs reason, while my cousins go get tax exempt on EVERYTHING.

I guess the point of this long winded post is that why should my dad and I be punished for doing well, while members of our family seemingly get things handed to them that they dont appreciate anyway.

sorry, had to get that off somewhere.


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

> how many have u seen and from where, guhhhh,
> 
> yeessh,


all races have ugly people, guess hot natives just aint in your cards


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FYI, Souix are VERY pretty.

Oh yeah, and sour.....I don't think they are punishing you, they just would rather help out people who are less fortunate than someone who they know will succeed in life.


----------

